# Briggs Electric Starter



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

I am looking for an electric starter for an old school (flathead - updraft carb) 8hp Briggs. I have previously looked up the part number (396505?) but it comes up discontinued. Anybody out there know where I might find one?


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Briggs has one but it is very pricey. There is one on Ebay too.

Part number: 396505 - MOTOR-STARTER - Genuine BRIGGS & STRATTON part


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I Know of a place you might find 1. but it ain't going to be cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!! PM me if you want the 411 on that 1.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

That price is insane for something your'e only going to use for probably no more than 2 hours total. Takes a starter a second or two to start an engine. If you *must* have a starter find a 12v starter and keep a good battery or set of cables around and use it that way. :2cents:


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Those starters are insanely hard to find. Briggs & Stratton only had about 5 - 10% of the snowblower market share for snowblower engines when those things were new. Most of them didn't come with an electric starter, and now we're at a point where the last of those machines are around 30 years old. 

Check with some local small engine shops that have been in a business for a long time, they may have a used one squirreled away somewhere. My old boss used to keep all the starters off blown up engines, and bad starters we replaced. We used to rebuild damaged starters from parts taken from other damaged starters and sell them pretty cheap as a used unit.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I looked for years to find a replacement starter for my old blower. Never did find one. Hoping you have better luck than I did.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I though those were all off market as new parts. List in the day was like $99 so after all these years and being a mature part it's not that bad when you think about it. It's a low volume special part and it won't be cheap. I still hear form a lot of people looking for them.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a Used 8hp Briggs Starter,$60 plus ship, PM if interested.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

forgot to say they are brand new. in original package.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Tallpaul (Jan 16, 2019)

*B&S 110 volt starters*

My experience with the 8 hp flat head and starter is as follows. The valves being out of adjustment in this engine causes higher that normal compression and the engine to momentarily lock up when cranking. When this happens, the starter draws very high current and burns open wiring of the starter armature. Proper adjustment of valves has solved compression problem and cranks easily with manual starter. BUT, I now have a bum starter and have been looking for a replacement. 
Yes, a 110 volt replacment is hard to find with outrageous prices. 12 volt starters work fine, are plentiful and cheap if you want to use a 12 volt battery like a jumper power pack. For the very few times you'll want to use an electric start, I think that's the way to go. (There's also manual start, easy to fix if it's not working). I'm also keeping my defective 110 volt starter on the chance I may find a replacement armature. Anyone know where a armature can be found?


----------

